# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  What alarms should I set to practice DEILD at night?

## Sydney

I'm using the Easy MP3 Alarm Clock on my computer for my DEILD alarm.
If I do a WBTB 5 hours and 50 minutes after falling asleep the first time, when should I set my alarm for DEILD attempts in between?

For example: I go to sleep at 9 p.m., and wake up at 2:50 a.m. to do a WBTB. At what times would I set the alarms (in the middle of going to sleep and waking up for a WBTB) to DEILD?

Thanks in advance!  :smiley:

----------


## Ev

If you go to sleep at 9, your first chance of DEILD would be somewhere between 11:50 and 0:15. This is the end of your 2nd sleep cycle.  The next one is about 1:00 -1:30. The exact window will keep changing based on how long it takes for you to fall asleep. If you want to combine both DEILD and WBTB on the same day, you may want to let your body rest for ~4 hours before doing anything major. So 1:00-1:30 is a good time frame to set DEILD alarm.

----------


## MissLucy

I find that if I spontaneously wake up in the middle of the night, it's usually around 1:30 am. I go to sleep around 9 pm too, so this might be a good benchmark for you as well. I'm going to set my DEILD alarm to 1:15 for starters. I'll let you guys know how that works out for me.

----------


## MrAfroSkater

I thought you shouldn't use a alarm for your DEILD attempt but just wake up yourself after the dream. You should rely on your dream recall, but if you insist I think you should put your alarm around 6 hours later.

----------


## Choi

I use Ev's Singularity app, I have read how it works with the sleep entrainment and so on. But for now I just put the DEILD alarms on, put the iphone on my bed and fall asleep.
While I am falling asleep I say to myself "I am aware of when I am awake" (and therefore afterwards aware of when I am falling back to sleep) while I am thinking this I look into the darkness on my eyelids and get used to that "feeling".
Then I go to sleep and if I have trouble falling asleep I mentally sing Wonderwall in my head and I am gone in 30 seconds. 
Then I hear the alarm from my iphone and I have pracctised to remember that I have to lay still with closed eyes and then I just wait for the magic to happen.
If nothing happens I just tell myself to be aware of my next dream and then I sing on a song again.

Deild is fun = D

----------


## Sydney

Thanks!  :smiley:  I'm using his app now, and it is just perfect! Although I'm kinda confused on how to set the times for when the alarms go off.

----------


## Choi

Read the manual =D Or you can start out by using the beginner settings.

----------

